# Does IUI work with low morphology?



## Harps (Nov 27, 2005)

Hi all
Has anyone tried IUI with male probs?  We have 10% morphology and 40% motility and 20ml count.  Does anyone actually suceed with IUI - All I ever see are people who have tried it and failed!  

xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Harps,

Iv replied to u on my other post, My DF also has the same SA as your DH.. xx (just thought id tell u that so if you get any good info PM me please  ) xx


----------

